# white tires



## traveler11 (Aug 18, 2015)

been looking for a set of 26 x 1.75 all white tires for my huffy customliner  . any leads would be appreciated 
seen some 1.50s , hoping to find some 1.75s 

thanks robert


----------



## partsguy (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm sorry for not seeing your thread. I see it was posted 7 days ago. I don't like going to big box stores for tires. I support my local mom & pop bike shop. You can get any tire in the catalogs they have on hand and they don't come rolled up and bent into a box, either. I always get my whitewalls from the shop and pay no more than $15-$20 each for them. Yes, they come in 26 x 1.75.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Aug 25, 2015)

i think Schwalbie makes a 26x1.75" in white/cream that is pretty nice.


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Aug 25, 2015)

Try some Continental "Retro Ride".  They are all white (or red) 26" x 2.0" and fit in the fenders nicely.


----------



## traveler11 (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks all for suggestion s


----------



## sleepy (Aug 27, 2015)

Ignaz Schwinn said:


> Try some Continental "Retro Ride".  They are all white (or red) 26" x 2.0" and fit in the fenders nicely.




+1

The Retro Rides being 2.0 fill out the fenders nicely and I like the logo on the tire.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 27, 2015)

Kevlar liners, too....


----------



## traveler11 (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks ordered a set this am 

Robert


----------



## coopdad (Dec 28, 2015)

I had wondered the same thing (white tires) a while back so spent hours Googling colored bike tires. Built a page with my current findings:
http://realworldbiking.blogspot.com/2013/03/cool-colored-tires.html

Hope it helps others.


----------

